# How much time are you spending on GAMES per week



## Flash (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm currently reading this book "*Reality Is Broken*: *Why Games Make Us Better and How They Can Change the World*".
The *author* talks about 'How certain GOOD games boost our +ve reactions and how it can be applied to the real world to score high'.

As per the book, 


> A *typical *gamer spend *1-2* hrs a day.
> An *average *gamer spend somewhat *between *the typical & hardcore.
> A *Hardcore *gamer spends *20hrs* a week and
> An *Extreme *gamer spends *>40hrs *a week.
> ...



So, i just want to know/discuss about your gaming habits here.
I hope this thread will act as CHECK for people, who spend HIGH hours on gaming rather doing 'what's necessary for their life'.

Let me start with mine. 


> I spend around 15hrs a week.


PS - I'm not against GAMERS, coz i'm a GAMER too. 
I cant find a thread like this in TDF. If it is duplicate, it can be closed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> The *author* talks about '*How certain GOOD games boost our +ve reactions* and how it can be applied to the real world to score high'.



I agree 

I spend 17~18 hrs per week


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2012)

I spend 10~12 hours a week.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2012)

2-3 hrs or about 3-4 rounds of BF3 Per Day.. I miss only once or twice in a month .

EDIT: the time spent on gaming will increase with newly launched games  or you are playing a game which you never played before..

this happened to me when I bought Portal II and Arkham City.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

21+ hours per week for sure, even if exams are going on.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^me too
i game 2hrs in weekdays and 4hrs in weekends total of 18 hrs a day


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2012)

23-25hrs.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 28, 2012)

5-7 Hrs per week, if the game is Kickass then +15


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> ^^me too
> i game 2hrs in weekdays and 4hrs in weekends total of 18 hrs a day



Perhaps, 18hrs a week?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Perhaps, 18hrs a week?


yes, even sometimes i game 6 hrs without food & water and after finishing it "i go to p!$$"
i bet all gamers did the same as me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2012)

well i spend 38 hours a week 
 5 hours on weekdays 7 hours on weekends


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2012)

Lowest here 
maybe 2-6 hours/week or even 1/week.
No mood to game.
In holidays it used to be
6-8 hours of TF2 /DAY


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 28, 2012)

2-3 hrs in weekdays and weekend 10-12 hrs.. I dont sleep at all at weekends .

Statistics nearly 350 hrs of only dota2 in 3 months


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Well when I am in college then I get less time but previously I use to play like 10 hrs a day. But now its around 3 hrs a day.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2012)

All my gaming hunger pops up just before bed, which affects my sleep badly. Just yesterday I woke up at 3 to play


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> well i spend 38 hours a week
> 5 hours on weekdays 7 hours on weekends



That's awesome, as well as worrisome. Weekend-gaming is somewhat acceptable, as they're happening on leisure days. 
No hard feelings, dude. But, 5hrs on weekdays should be controlled IMO.
Are you in 'Game testing' department? 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yes, even sometimes i game 6 hrs without food & water and after finishing it "i go to p!$$"
> i bet all gamers did the same as me



Surely. Thats why i use 'PAUSE' menu 



theserpent said:


> Lowest here
> maybe 2-6 hours/week or even 1/week.
> No mood to game.
> In holidays it used to be
> 6-8 hours of TF2 /DAY



Thats not bad, dude. I just wanna know about the gaming habits, especially indians after seeing those data. 



ithehappy said:


> All my gaming hunger pops up just before bed, which affects my sleep badly. Just yesterday I woke up at 3 to play



Ooooh! I'm also losing my sleep in night coz of ~1hr gaming per day.
But, waking 3 for gaming is a way to addiction i guess.



gameranand said:


> 21+ hours per week for sure, even if exams are going on.



Have you ever felt the scene from game, when writing examinations? That too when you're blinking after seeing the question that you left thinking it wont come?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 28, 2012)

<1 hour a day


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> That's awesome, as well as worrisome. Weekend-gaming is somewhat acceptable, as they're happening on leisure days.
> No hard feelings, dude. But, 5hrs on weekdays should be controlled IMO.
> Are you in 'Game testing' department?



i forgot to mention the "five hours a day" applies to new games or i get the urge to play a particular game(DMC4 7 hrs flat survival mode one day) normally its 2-3 hrs a day and 1hr two weeks before exam




> Are you in 'Game testing' department?


hey i am a "student" right now but that does seem like a viable "career" option


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

@ ithehappy
I have also wasted countless night and going to sleep when world awakes.

@ Gearbox
Yeah sometimes.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ ithehappy
> I have also wasted countless night and going to sleep when world awakes.
> 
> @ Gearbox
> Yeah sometimes.


18 hours per week . I am the person who have heard million times from parents , family and friend to leave gaming and focus more on study otherwise you cant crack iit . Well i prove them wrong .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

^^ So you are in IIT ??


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 29, 2012)

1-2 hours a day max


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2012)

Played less than 0.5 hours of any i


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2012)

35-40 hrs


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> 35-40 hrs



That's equivalent to a full-time job on weekdays/
Are you working or studying?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> That's equivalent to a full-time job on weekdays/
> Are you working or studying?



student
I play like, after 11 pm to 2 am
and on weekends, for like 6-8 hrs


EDIT:Umm... make it 28-30 hrs


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> student
> I play like, after 11 pm to 2 am
> and on weekends, for like 6-8 hrs
> 
> ...


your in engineering or something right?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 2, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I'm currently reading this book "*Reality Is Broken*: *Why Games Make Us Better and How They Can Change the World*".
> The *author* talks about 'How certain GOOD games boost our  ve reactions and how it can be applied to the real world to score high'.
> 
> As per the book,
> ...



20-24 hrs/week.
P.s:IMO,Some parents should really read this book


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> your in engineering or something right?



yea


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 2, 2012)

I do 1 flight everyday on flight simulator x which requires around 1.5 hrs on an average(short hop). then u can add 2 more hours for other games. 3 hrs in total on weekdays and 5 hrs on weekends.

So in total i would say 25 hr/week


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 2, 2012)

these days i dont get much time to game ( college life started  )  so 7-8 hours per week before 4  months it was atleast 18-19 hours per week


----------



## iittopper (Oct 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ So you are in IIT ??


no dude !


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 4, 2012)

Around 30 hours a week, Steam is showing 60 hours for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> 20-24 hrs/week.
> P.s:IMO,Some parents should really read this book



Not only for them. Its for all those who think GAMING is just a waste of time and doesnt do anything!

From this book, i've learnt that 'A WIN on a HARD level' really elevates our confidence/+ve thought by 



> _Pumping our *Adrenaline *level high (which makes us feel confident/energetic/highly motivated)
> Releasing *Norpehinephrine*, *Epinephrine *& *Dopamine*(which makes us feel satisfied/proud & highly aroused)
> _


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2012)

Like 1H a month. Too busy.


----------



## dheerajpant (Oct 4, 2012)

Used to play 3-4 hrs a day but not at max 4-5 hrs per week, that too some times  .
Missing those days...


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Not only for them. Its for all those who think GAMING is just a waste of time and doesnt do anything!
> 
> From this book, i've learnt that 'A WIN on a HARD level' really elevates our confidence/ ve thought by


yes yes more reasons to game !


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

I remember when i was crazy abt bf3.. 
Fought wid the bluedart courier center for delivering it in the evening 5 pm rather than 11 am
Finished bf3 thrice in two days..

But from april  didn;t have 1 minute time to play any games or chekout condition of my pre-ordered Max payne 3 i received..

Hope Bf3 days cums back from MOH W warfighter


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

25 Hrs. a week


----------



## hellscream666 (Oct 5, 2012)

steam shows over 100 hours last 2 weeks ... 

no, am not in the gaming department
no, am not a student
no, am not depressed

just a choice I made .... with the kind of idiots around me , I  think i might actually end up killing someone if I don't kill anyone virtually.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 5, 2012)

^wow !! what games are you playing?


----------



## hellscream666 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^wow !! what games are you playing?



not much....TF2, Dota 2 and Witcher 2


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> just a choice I made .... with the kind of idiots around me , I  think i might actually end up killing someone if I don't kill anyone virtually.


+ ~ ~


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2012)

@*hellscream666* : You should control yourself (+gaming), dude - atleast your comparison of killing desires  in real-world!


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Less than an hour...



Thread is about PER WEEK. 
Are you sure?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 5, 2012)

about 12 hrs a week 
and o hrs during exam times


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

Not getting time lately due to exams. Playing like 1 hr a day.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Not getting time lately due to exams. Playing like 1 hr a day.



during exam , 1 hr a day is not bad for refreshment



hellscream666 said:


> steam shows over 100 hours last 2 weeks ...
> 
> no, am not in the gaming department
> no, am not a student
> ...



dude give me your autograph


Ps - i am not kidding


----------



## ankit8logic (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't spend my time on games.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2012)

ankit8logic said:


> I don't spend my time on games.



Dude, you really should read that book!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

15hrs per week... BTW Just completed GTA IV


----------



## Incrediable (Oct 6, 2012)

It depends. 
But mostly, I'm spending around 10 hours a days so that would be 70 hours a week or more than that.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 6, 2012)

ankit8logic said:


> I don't spend my time on games.


wow must be very good at studies,then.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> wow must be very good at studies,then.



Sorry but wrong concept


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 6, 2012)

Mr iit,i was being a little sarcastic,there?


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

ankit8logic said:


> I don't spend my time on games.



Nerd =- boringly studious  gaming is good even if one spends very little time for it everyday ( say 1 Hr at-least ), anyway, it's your personal call so no arguing on this but if you're not a *GAMER* what's the point in posting in this thread ??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2012)

Well to show off that he don't game. LOL


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2012)

Incrediable said:


> It depends.
> But mostly, I'm spending around 10 hours a days so that would be 70 hours a week or more than that.



Are you serious? *10 HOURS A DAY?*
Dont you have any other work? Just curious!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 7, 2012)

max 15 hrs a week


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well to show off that he don't game. LOL



and to prove he is a stranger in gamersland 



Gearbox said:


> Are you serious? *10 HOURS A DAY?*
> Dont you have any other work? Just curious!



may be he is a Pro Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I have also played like 15 hrs a day but that means that you are busy doing nothing because then only you would get that much time for gaming. I know it because I have experienced it myself. Nowdays I don't get much time but still I manage to steal about 3 hrs a day for gaming. It has become like an addiction to me. I won't be able to sleep properly if I haven't played any game that day.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 8, 2012)

Around 10-12 hours per week i spend my time on gaming.


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 8, 2012)

Not more than 5 hours I believe. However, I never calculated I hardly got time to play games it’s just my rough assumptions.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

20-hours per week is a safest-bid to Gaming!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I have also played like 15 hrs a day but that means that you are busy doing nothing because then only you would get that much time for gaming. I know it because I have experienced it myself. Nowdays I don't get much time but still I manage to steal about 3 hrs a day for gaming. It has become like an addiction to me. I won't be able to sleep properly if I haven't played any game that day.



Yeh agree with you ! But we will Able to play with more freedom when we pass out the college and get job


----------



## Sarath (Oct 9, 2012)

Playing time: 100.4 hrs past 2 weeks



Damn 50 hours a week. Damn you Dota 2


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

almost 7 Hrs and 15 mins per day  - you game on like this continuously or take some breaks for a healthy gameplay ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2012)

When I used to take long gaming sessions then I used to buy some snacks and kept them on PC table and whenever I felt stress pause game eat some snacks and then resume, so naive. LOL


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ but that's good  - taking some break but eating snacks !! I prefer to take a walk or just sit with my eyes close but all this changes during multi player


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah would have to agree. MP is addictive but as I am more of a RPG lover so usually play only Co-op for MP.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 10, 2012)

i guess i will have to review my 25 hr/week claim. I started playing skyrim just 4-5 days back and now gaming has gone upto 8 hrs a day


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

good CRPG/RPG games can be very addictive .... once you start playing one and if you really like it you won't want to leave it and play as long as you can


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ yes completely agree infact sometimes even sleeping feels like a waste of time . I am absolutely loving this game. World is huge and beautiful and you can do just about anything. This maybe the first RPG i have played but it surely isnt going to be the last now


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ yes completely agree infact sometimes even sleeping feels like a waste of time . I am absolutely loving this game. World is huge and beautiful and you can do just about anything. This maybe the first RPG i have played but it surely isnt going to be the last now



Nope sleeping is not waste of time. Trust me I have experimented it on myself. Dnn't sleep and you feel like sleeping the whole day. You need atleast 5 hrs of sleep per day.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

I sometimes get the hints required for a level, when i rest and think (with no PC on side) !


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 12, 2012)

I won't compromise with sleep at all as i have to be able to do other things as well . It's just a way of saying that this game is way too addictive.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I know because I am also a RPG lover.


----------



## Gagandeep106 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol i played 9-10 hours on every saturday but not know bcoz my G.F(laptop) is dead


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

Gagandeep106 said:


> Lol i played 9-10 hours on every saturday but not know bcoz my G.F(laptop) is dead


Playing with GF's laptop instead of GF?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Oct 12, 2012)

I play around 20-25 on normal weeks
During and Before exams 8- 10 hrs


----------



## hellscream666 (Oct 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Yeh agree with you ! But we will Able to play with more freedom when we pass out the college and get job



yeah you wish.......by then you would be begging to go back to college 

steam status : 124.2 hous past 2 weeks ........i think i need to stop


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 15, 2012)

Had been gaming 15hrs/day for the last 3 months up until a month back.Dota,Dota2 and guild wars 2 were the games i played.So that was around 100hrs a week which shows how jobless i am.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ you are doing one of the best job ( thing ) in the world .. just think positive


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are doing one of the best job ( thing ) in the world .. just think positive



You know with mentors like you the whole India will become hardcore gamer and jobless.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You know with mentors like you the whole India will become hardcore gamer and jobless.



Lol,btw dude whats ur current config?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

Right now I have a terrible machine.
Core 2 Duo E4400 2.2GHz
Intel DG965RY
Sapphire HD5770
BenQ G2420HD

But going to get a new rig soon. (See my Signature link )


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You know with mentors like you the whole India will become hardcore gamer and jobless.



no buddy .. you know many people still don't have very positive mindset when it comes to video games .. I vouch for gaming mostly so people can realize that studying for career and future is important but getting some pure interactive entertainment from gaming is very good and can really help in many aspects of life and lifestyle and will teach many new things ( talking  about good things ) and if one really like gaming very much he can be a professional gamer !

now look at _rock2702_ - he is gaming 15hrs/day and many pro gamers I read about practice/play games for at-least 8/10 hrs. per day ... so if he really loves gaming he can be a pro gamer like *Fatal1ty*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah don't take that seriously I just trying to make a joke. I know that Gaming can be serious Profession, but honestly at current scenario of India its kinda difficult task to achieve but still someone has to do it.


----------

